#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-11-25
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-11-27
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-11-30
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-12-01
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia  a todos
<matheus_carvalho> Rudineiw: e ai tche...tranquilo???
<matheus_carvalho> Rudineiw: como tava o Tche linux?
<Rudineiw> olá matheus_carvalho
<Rudineiw> estava muito bom
